# Elek my New F7 Sbt Boy!



## Jayk17 (Aug 22, 2012)

:mf_dribble: 

Looking forward to collecting him in Essex on 6th January (Little Christmas)!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Savannahs are a breed I know nothing about, as they started coming into the country when I stopped showing and breeding cats, so I never got involved with them.

He looks lovely though! :flrt:


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

He looks lovely, how big will he get?


----------



## Jayk17 (Aug 22, 2012)

He's an F7 so just as big as your Ordinary pet cat ! maybe a slight bigger but not that much! :2thumb:

Looking on getting a Serval/Caracal then in July/August 2015! just im not really a domestic cat person. but really interested in the savannah's/wilds etc.

I keep holding off on getting a Serval etc.. until I'm fully prepared.. plus this is my first time bringing over a kitty from the U.K so gunna be alot of travelling that day!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Not sure which cat breeds are permitted outcrosses for Savannahs, but on the basis that Servals are quite a lithe, muscular cat and the first one came from a breeding with a Siamese, I would not expect them to be as solid or chunky as a Bengal, more tall, lithe and probably graceful.


----------



## Jayk17 (Aug 22, 2012)

UPDATE ON ELEK GETTING HIM TUESDAY HES LOOKING LOVELY ! :2thumb:


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

He looks absolutely gorgeous!

Are you on the Tues night ferry back? The weather doesn't look tooooooo bad - I'm on the Weds night crossing which is looking horrendous  !


----------



## Jayk17 (Aug 22, 2012)

Well Wednesday during the day ! i should be home hopefully without any delays ! but i might make Tuesdays one just depends on the train :gasp: gunna be a long day ! lol worth it though !!


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes it will be well worth it! Have a safe journey  x


----------

